# My eventful induction



## paintrider89

On Wednesday April 16th I went to the doctor for my weekly check, when doctor checked my cervix I was 2cm and 50% effaced. We scheduled my induction for the next day at 7:30am.

So, Thursday we arrived at the hospital at 7:30 am. I was put on monitor and left for s bit. When I was checked I was the same as the day before. The nurse said I didn't score what they would have liked for a favorable cervix. She said we could continue with induction, but because I wasn't as favorable as they would like, I was an increased risk for c section. DH and I talked it over and decided to proceed. I was feeling pretty good, as while ibwas on monitor s I was starting to have little contractions on my own. At 40+2 I had only been having BH contractions for about 5 days, and they were getting more and more uncomfortable with these ones. So I was taken to my delivery room, to start everything up. However they had a woman come in who was ready to deliver then and there, so they let me know it would be a while for thr process to start. So we hung around and watched TV. Played on our phones and sppent a little bit of last minute 'us' time. A RN who was in training for L&D came in to check on us frequently, asked about my medical history and got me checked in. 

At 12:30pm I was started on my iv. They had a hard time finding a vein as I was extremely swollen, so they had to use a smaller needle and I ended up with it in my hand. As pitosin (sp?) Was used, I had to have baby monitored constantly. I didn't progress very fast, but at every check I was thinning at least. By the time my pit. Was turned up to a 3 I was feeling good contractions..but breathing through them quite well. At about 2pm I got up to use the potty. While on the toilet I had a pretty good contraction, and felt a little poping type sensation. After I got back in bed I noticed whenever I changed positions, or had a contraction (about every 5 min) I felt like I was leaking a little. The nurse did a fluid check with the strip and it come back negitive, bit she then decided to check me, I was about 4cm and 70% I think (little fuzzy on numbers) when she did she could feel baby's hair, so I had indeed ruptured my membrane, so the test strip had been wrong. By that point contractions were pretty frequent and I was hurting, so into thr tub I went. OMG that was nice. And I lost all self conscious, and opted to go naked. While in the water it was hard to keep track of baby's HB, and I couldn't hold the monitor on her because of the angle, so DH had to come in and sit on the stool and hold it for me. He was such a trooper! I spent close to an hour when the nurse came in and said the anistesoligest (sp?) Was going home, and if I wanted the epidural they could do it then, or I could wait until later, and the on call could come in if and when I wanted it, but it would take him 30+ minutes to get there. As my contractions were quite intense in the water, I knew I would want one when I got out, so I opted to get it then. I got out of the tub and dried, by the time I swaddled my way back out to my room he was all set up and ready for me. My in training nurse was a rock star, she held my hand while the epi was placed. While that did not bother me, and was not painful, my contractions were, my pitosin was turned off, as my contractions were 1min apart and they were stressing baby. He administered the first dose and said he was going to come check on me before he left....the epi was great, but only my right leg went numb. So he came back in and 're placed my epi. This time I lost feeling in both legs, and couldn't feel my contractions nearly as bad. When I was checked I was still only 4.5 cm...very dissapointing. Doctor came in, checked and said he thought baby was bum down. The nurse pointed out she had felt hair, so my doctor said baby must have hairy bum. This made me laugh, especially when DH spoke up and said she must take after him then. They brought in an ultrasound machine, and confirmed baby was head down, but she was face up, so we were back to back.

Doctor was a little concerned and let us know this very well could end in c section. I was very accepting of that, all I wanted was a healthy baby honestly. So they a left us to relax. They also turned my pit. Back on and started me off back at 1, as even when off I was contracting on my own. I rested and slept for an hour or so, and when I came to, I was back to feeling my contractions completely, and my epi. button was giving me no pain relief. The nurse checked me and I was about a 6, so I was progressing, and I was completely thinned (I think). So I labored with no pain relief while they called the on call to come 're do my epi. My mom was great, she talked me through my contractions, gently reminding me to breath, as I had a tendency to try and hold my breath when I got hit with a hard contraction. I begged the nurses to turn off my pit. but they said it was not good to turn it up and down and on and off to much, and my contractions were where they wanted them. When the anesthesist arrived, he was very kind, and apologised that he was in flip flops, as he had been at his sons sports game. He was very sincere, and was quite worried we would be upset about his unprofessional appearance. In between contractions I got my sincen of humor back and told him he could have come naked as long as he could give me the drugs. Apparently I'm a comedian, but he seemed more relaxed...he pulled the tape off of my back in order to remove the first epi. I felt it all come off, and he was quite shocked and made a comment that I must be feeling everything. He then washed my back again, and gave me a brand new epi in a new spot. He then gave me the test dose and waited around to make sure I was out of pain. It worked! I went back to feeling only pressure during my contractions! I was able to do more resting. 

After that I started to progress well, at every check I was dialating more, only a half at a time, then after I hit 7cm I went one cm every hour. I was able to talk, and joke and felt good about being able to get to meet baby soon. I made it to a 10, but I had startedto get pain in my back with the contractions, my nurse out me on my hands and knees, which is intresting as heck when your numb from the waist down. But it helped. My nurse rubbed and put pressure on my painfull spot. About half an hour after I got to a 10 I started pushing, however when I did, baby's heart rate started rising and falling. The doctor came in and put on monitor on her head, as during pushing they kept loosing her. When I was pushing, I pushed only every other contraction as per doctors orders, and had to have oxygen. I pushed for an hour, and became exhausted. They could see hair when I pushed, however baby kept sliding back up. I kept feeling myself falling asleep when i had no contraction or a non push contraction. The nurse turned down and let me rest. She told my mom I needed to labor down. I slept for over an hour, half waking up to push my epi button. When I woke bakc up we attempted the pushing again.

By then baby had dropped more, and my whole back was in agony, this because of her position. The epi. didn't even seem to touch it. I started to cry, I didn't even want to sit up during pushing. I tried, and pushed, but seemed to make no progress. Baby started to stress again. Doctor came in and I was made to stop pushing. There was a lot of talk of c section, I was warned several times that it looked like I was headed there. My wonderful nurse talked doctor into trying forceps. This freaked me out more than the idea of a c-section. My nurse assured me that my doctor was very good and experienced with forcep deliverys, so we decided to try. They got me all set up and my legs in the air. The doctor cut me, which I didn't know, and I was able to push, as he guided and gently pulled her out. 

Once she was out he put her directly on my chest. I instinctively put my hands on her and strarted rubbing her, while the nurses towled her off and doctor calmped and cut the cord. I herd him say to the nurses that she had a very short cord. DH was supposed to cut the cord, but doctor seemed quite worried about getting it cut and my placenta out. After cord was cut they took baby over to the bassinet to weigh, measure and clean. Doctor was pressing my belly and pull on the cord a little, as it was short my placenta came faster than he thought, and it dropped into the bucket, splattering blood everywhere. My room looked like a crime scene. While doctor stitched me, I was able to hold baby. I asked if the stitches were going to hurt, and doctor said I hadn't kicked him yet...he was already stitching while I was mezmoizes by my new baby. I passed her to DH after my stitches so they could get my bed back together, and get me back into a good position. He took her, but looked a little lost after he had her in his arms. He had to sit down and my mom helped him position her in his arms. He was soafraid to drop her, I could tell just watching him...it melted my heart and made the 21 hours of pain and exhaustion worth it, just because she was in his arms...hormones are funny things arnt they? My mom took an small cuddle as they finished with me, then stripped baby down for me to have skin to skin and out first feed. She latched so good, and nurses on both sides before going into a sweet little milk coma. I couldn't look or think about anything else, she was so beautiful! And her head is FULL of hair, which still has me in awe. 

Skylee Ann was born at 4:30am on the dot, on April 18. 7lbs 10oz and 21 inches long. 
She shares her birthday with my dad, who turned 50, and became a grandpa on the same day. 

My night nurse was a rock star. My mom left about 5am to get some rest, I told DH to get some sleep, so he laid down and fell assleep on the couch in the room. After I fed jeez I could barely keep my eyes open, but baby was upset and seemed to have a sore head. I had requested in my birth plan baby not be taken away from our room...so she (my nurse) carried baby around the room as she did little bits of cleaning and paperwork so she wouldn't cry and wake us up, but respected my request for baby to be in the room with is at all times. I was only able to get about an hour and a half of sleep before I came to and wanted to feed again, then was taken into the bathroom to be cleaned up and let use the toilet. 

Overall, it was eventful, somewhat stressful, and some things didn't go as planned, butwhat an amazing experience!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y15/UngodlyRebel/IMAG0800.jpg

And I ended up with the most perfect little beautiful baby I have ever seen. I was up and walking with no assistance by noon, and the only real pain I have had is when I sit to long on the stitches and forget to take my pain meds. I was home by 7pm on the 19th. Went to my mom's house for Easter dinner, and left baby with her while DH and I took a quick trip to the store so we could have food in the house. I feel great!


----------



## bamm

Aww look at her little smiley face! So so adorable! Lovely story - you made me teary talking about your DH holding her, I can't wait for that moment again!


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congratulations, she is beautiful! :)


----------



## GillandJamie

What a cutie, lovely story x


----------



## paintrider89

Thanks all, I feel like I wrote half a book, but when I was pregnant and looking at labor stories, particularly induction ones, I liked a lot of details.

Bamm - honestly its the best feeling in the word. I loved holding her, but his gentalness and the pride in his face when he was looking at her.. o my goodness I may cry just thinking about it now.


----------



## Eline

Congratulations, what a cutie! :)


----------



## paintrider89

Thanks :)


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations!!! My first baby was back-to-back as well (so is my current), and it really is tough to progress and very painful. I'm glad you were able to do this and not need a c-section. So proud of you!! What a beautiful baby!!!!! :)


----------



## paintrider89

Oh my. 
:dohh:
I am pregnant with my 3rd baby and just found this. 
Everyone should write down their birth story, this was so neat and incredibly detailed to go back and look at.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Congratulations on your pregnancy :)


----------



## paintrider89

Bevziibubble said:


> Aww Congratulations on your pregnancy :)

Your so sweet. Thank you!


----------



## 21p1eco

congratulations! beautiful baby​


----------

